# Knife Lube?



## budlight (May 16, 2003)

What do you use to lube and preserve your knives? Do you have a recommendation specifically for folders?

mike-


----------



## Joe Talmadge (May 16, 2003)

Knives that will be used on food only get food-grade lubes on the blade. I use mineral oil. Isn't as slippery as the high-tech lubes, nor does it protect from rust as long, but it's food-safe. Otherwise:

I use Sentry Tuf-Cloth to preserve the blade. It works incredibly well.

I use Militech-1 to lube the pivot.

Joe


----------



## MicroE (May 16, 2003)

I have used Super Lube (the oil that comes in the pencil-sized dropper, NOT the grease in a tube) and Militech and EEZOX (from JohnFJensen.com) and a bunch of other lubes. The key is to use a light-weight drippy lube on a folder. A thick grease will gum it up and make the hinge seem stiff. Some people swear by a particular brand, but I don't see much of a difference. 

I oil them so often that it's amazing that they I can hold onto them at all. 
Knife maintenance is quiet therapy.---Marc


----------



## Unicorn (May 16, 2003)

I use Militec on my knives. Since I only oil the pivot, and don't use more than a drop, I don't worry about using it on food. However if I wanted to protect the blade from rust better and was worried about using it on food, I'd use a food grade silicone spray. One that is approved for use on the cutting blades in meat cutting plants for example. It is a dry lube so that you won't get any residue onto your food or give whatever you're cutting a bad taste. Yes if you ingest enough silicone it might cause some problems, but you'd have to drink the stuff.


----------



## gyverpete (May 16, 2003)

I've had success with Remington DRILUBE. It's a dry, teflon gun lubricant. It sprays on and dries in seconds and stays put. It doesn't attract dust or grime. I use it on my Chive, both on the pivot and on the inside of the frame. Also I spray it on all the implements of my leatherman tools since they are particularly prone to rust.


----------



## tkl (May 16, 2003)

i use FP-10, a firearms lubricant. any quality penetrating lube intended for firearms will do. i've never had any rust problems.


----------



## springnr (May 17, 2003)

TUF-GLIDE


----------



## Skyline (May 17, 2003)

I'm currently using Militec-1 and I love it. Very smooth, doesn't attract dust especially much, lasts, and it's easy to apply.

I've also tried Tri-Flo (attracts dust) and Rem Dri-Lube (not smooth enough and leaves white residue).

ymmv. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Sigman (May 17, 2003)

I bought some of that "White Lightning" Folding Knife & Multi-Tool lubricant (self-cleaning; contains no oil; moving parts are lubricated with close tolerances maintained) by "Buck Knives" product # WL5110 at: Smoky Mountain Knife Works...but I haven't tried it yet. Anyone else ever tried it?


----------



## flashlightlens (May 17, 2003)

I have always used White Lightning with excellent results.


----------



## K-T (May 17, 2003)

I use White Lightning, too. Works well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DieselDave (May 19, 2003)

Sounds like you guys are saying my Penn Reel Lube is not the ideal lube so I won't suggest it. I chose Penn Reel Lube because I have 3 unused tubes.


----------



## tkl (May 20, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*DieselDave said:*
Sounds like you guys are saying my Penn Reel Lube is not the ideal lube so I won't suggest it. I chose Penn Reel Lube because I have 3 unused tubes. 

[/ QUOTE ]

dave, it'll work fine! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif i wouldn't worry about it on a knife. a pistol, if not a glock, yes.


----------



## Bill.H (May 20, 2003)

Break-Free CLP is great stuff. CLP stands for Clean, Lubricate, Protect. Available at your local gun shop or all over the web. The products by Sentry Solutions are also very good.

Don't use WD-40 alone. It's a good cleaner, but it is not a lube.


----------



## FC. (May 20, 2003)

Motor oil. 10W-30 or 10W-40


----------

